# Desert Tortoise Video



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

Don Williams (Past President of the Kern Chapter, CTTC) has this video on his Facebook page. It's a great video about adopting desert tortoises:

http://www.kcet.org/shows/socal_con...-listed-under-the-endangered-species-act.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

I should mention that because of the poor audio quality of the video some may have missed a very important statement:

Never pick up a desert tortoise in the wild. Tortoises store their water because they never know where they're going to find another puddle or water source to replenish. When you pick him up, he'll pee. This could end up being fatal to a wild desert tortoise. If you have to move him out of the road, pick him up and hold him close to the ground and always put him on the side of the road in the same direction he was heading.


----------



## Ida (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 1, 2015)

Great information! ! ! !


----------



## Carol S (Jan 1, 2015)

I loved the video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smc (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank You! This was just what I was looking for (well, I was looking for another video) to share with some friends thinking about becoming tortoise parents.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 3, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Don Williams (Past President of the Kern Chapter, CTTC) has this video on his Facebook page. It's a great video about adopting desert tortoises:
> 
> http://www.kcet.org/shows/socal_con...-listed-under-the-endangered-species-act.html





WAIT there tortoises in north America oh Texas whelp it was interesting to know =]


----------

